# I need brighter headlights (Altima 99)



## Dr Iglez (Oct 19, 2005)

I've currently got zenon bulbs (12.99 on ebay) which are green. I want to switch them for a white light and something brighter. Is there a way to do this without using an HID Conversion Kit? What's the best kit available at a reasonable price?


----------



## _surge_ (Aug 26, 2005)

Dr Iglez said:


> I've currently got zenon bulbs (12.99 on ebay) which are green. I want to switch them for a white light and something brighter. Is there a way to do this without using an HID Conversion Kit? What's the best kit available at a reasonable price?



If you go to www.customenterprise.com you'll find exactly what your lookin' for.It's a great site,have fun!


----------

